# Családdal Kanadába



## sTERNKERN (2018 Május 3)

Sziasztok!

Mint sokan mások, én is belevágtam a procedúrába, amivel a Kanadába való kivándorlás jár. 37 éves vagyok, feleséggel, 3 gyerkőccel, 13 éve vagyok telekommunikációs mérnök a Nokia-nál, első reményeim szerint szakmán belül találok állást, bár, ahogy olvasom a megosztott tapasztalatokat, ez lehet hiú ábránd az első 1-2 évben.
Kértem egy kiértékelést az LPToronto migrációval foglalkozó cégtől, állításuk szerint valahol 320 pont környékén vagyok, ami elég kevésnek tűnik a 440-450-es határhoz, ami mostanában jellemző. Kissé csalódottam tapasztaltam, hogy míg a szakmai tapasztalatomra 25 pontot kaptam, a nyelvvizsgámra 109-et. Értem, hogy fontos a nyelvtudás, de a nagyságrendi különbség meglepett még így is.
Amiben a segítségeteket / meglátásotokat szeretném kérni, az az lenne, hogy szerintetek milyen módon lenne érdemes innen tovább lépni?
Szóba került, hogy egyelőre család nélkül, egyedül próbálok munkavízummal kanadai szakmai tapasztalatot szerezni, de sajnos nem tudom, hogy ez számok szintjén mit jelent / mennyit lehet vele elérni, milyen esélyekkel számolhatok egyáltalán.
Kanadai rokonom nincs, viszont több helyen kérdezik, hogy ismerős van-e (ami akad, de eddig letagadtam őket). Ennek mi a jelentősége, számít valahol?
A tartományi programokba, ha jól értem csak a kérelem beadását követően, automatikusan van lehetőség, egyénileg jelentkezni nem lehet rájuk. Van esetleg valami egyéb módja, amiről nem tudok még?

Meglátásokat, tapasztalatokat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## pickwick (2018 Május 3)

Szia!

Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de sajnos munkaajánlat nélkül nem egyszerű  Azt meg itthonról intézni enyhén szólva lehetetlen. 
Express Entry-t kitölthetted volna egyedül is. 

Az ismerős jelentősége Manitobában alapfeltétel, ajánlom, hogy add be esetleg oda az "EOI"-t: https://www.immigratemanitoba.com/immigrate-to-manitoba/general-mpnp-policies/eoi-submission/ - ide egyénileg adod be a kérelmet, és ha megkapod, egyenes út a letelepedéshez a családoddal együtt. -ha jól tudom, de mások majd kijavítanak, ha mégsem...
Mindenesetre ide már kell az IELTS eredményed, és az sem árt, ha akkreditáltatod a diplomáidat az alábbi szervezetek egyikével:
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...oreign-educational-credential-assessment.html
(ICAS-t NAGYON NEM ajánlom)


----------



## sTERNKERN (2018 Május 3)

Szia!
Köszi a választ!
Az Express Entry-t magamtól töltöttem ki, de ugye visszadobták konkrét ok meghatározása nélkül (csak egy sablon pdf-et kaptam, hogy mik szoktak az általános okok lenni ilyen esetben). IELTS megvan, bár talán lehetne jobb is (átlag 7.5). Az LPToronto szolgáltatását csak azért vettem igénybe, hogy fény derüljön arra, vajon min buktam el.
Azt megkérdezhetem, hogy mi a baj az ICAS-al? Már befizettem az eljárási díjat, elküldtem az iratokat, elvileg a sulim is postázta már nekik. Azt látom, hogy 20 hét most az átfutási idő, ami rengetegnek tűnik, de ezen kívül van még valami gond velük?
Lehet buta kérdés, de az ismerősnek az adott tartományban kell gondolom tartózkodni ahhoz, hogy számításba is vegyék, ugye?
Köszi!


----------



## pickwick (2018 Május 3)

A 7,5 egész jó! 
Az ICAS-sal saját a negítív tapasztalat: sajnos iszonyú hosszú idő alatt csináltak egészen rossz munkát  
Az első két diplomámat is hozzájuk adtam be, de amikor upgrade-eltem a harmadikkal, valótlanul állították, hogy egy éves képzés volt. Nem is értem... reklamáltam, falra hányt borsó volt.
Ha már beadtad, mindegy, de a WES-t jobbnak ítélik és legfőképp gyorsabbnak mások is.

_...de az ismerősnek az adott tartományban kell gondolom tartózkodni ahhoz, hogy számításba is vegyék, ugye_

Igen, Manitba-ban fontos! Az ismerőst is meg fogják kérdezni. Ő amolyan "szponzor -féle, mert felelősséget kell, hogy vállaljon érted.
+ Találtam egy ilyet:
*CATEGORY ARCHIVES: SKILLED WORKER OVERSEAS FAQS*
...

*If I have dependants, relatives, or friends living somewhere else in Canada, will that cause my application to be automatically refused?*
Posted on August 26, 2016 by Manitoba Immigration

In the _Declaration of Intent _submitted as part of the application, you declare that you understand that Manitoba only nominates individuals who intend to reside in Manitoba along with your dependent family members. The MPNP strongly encourages you to demonstrate to the MPNP that you will meet this requirement whether you have or do not have relatives, dependants, or friends in another province. If, for example, a dependant is studying in another province, you might consider moving this dependant to an educational facility in Manitoba to demonstrate a commitment to the province. Having friends or relatives in another province does not automatically cause an application to be refused. However, the MPNP must be convinced that the applicant will not come to Canada and reside in the province where those friends or relatives currently are. It is up to you to convince the MPNP of your sincerity to relocate to Manitoba.


----------



## sTERNKERN (2018 Május 10)

No, befizettem az ICES-hez is. Sokkal rövidebb időre vállalják az elkészítést és ráadásul még e-mail-ben is be lehet küldeni a dokumentumokat. Velük kellett volna kezdenem  
Manitoba-ban sajnos nincs ismerősöm, de átnézem akkor azokat a tartományokat, ahol igen.
Köszi a tanácsokat!


----------



## *Rima (2018 Május 10)

sTERNKERN írta:


> *Manitoba-ban sajnos nincs ismerősöm*, de átnézem akkor azokat a tartományokat, ahol igen.
> Köszi a tanácsokat!



nem ismeros kell hanem garantor 
nincs azaz ismeros aki teged a goverment fele garantalna 
annak igen sok odiuma van 
ilyet kerhetsz rokontol de meg az is 5x meggondolja hogy tegye -e 
+ winnipeg nem a burokban leleledzo magyaroknak valo


----------



## pickwick (2018 Május 10)

sTERNKERN írta:


> No, befizettem az ICES-hez is.



Mármint a WES-hez? IS?? Hűha, akkor te leszel a legjobb, aki össze tudja hasonlítani majd a két elkészült dokumentumot. Kérlek, oszd majd meg az eredményeket!

[/QUOTE] Manitoba-ban sajnos nincs ismerősöm, de átnézem akkor azokat a tartományokat, ahol igen.
Köszi a tanácsokat![/QUOTE]

Az Atlantic Immigration Pilot 2017 elején indult - ezt tanulmányoztad már?
Mi lenne a cél?

Azért az "beszédes", hogy a Bevándorlás topicban évek óta nem pörögnek az infók


----------



## *Rima (2018 Május 10)

pickwick írta:


> Azért az "beszédes", hogy a Bevándorlás topicban évek óta nem pörögnek az infók


a valaszt tudod ra voltal itt eleget
*a hatterben aki arra erdemes* -- nem nagykepu mindentudo dumaval kezdi tipikus magyar bibi es egyre tobb talal ide ilyen
tudod ahogy anno te is --- kaptal is segitseget
a 15 ev alatt megfordult itt sok
a legjobb mikor eloadja a humbug dumat mi meg epp a papirjait nezzuk


----------



## pickwick (2018 Május 10)

*Rima írta:


> a valaszt tudod ra voltal itt eleget
> a hatterben aki arra erdemes -- nem nagykepu mindentudo dumaval kezdi tipikus magyar bibi es egyre tobb talal ide ilyen
> tudod ahogy anno te is --- kaptal is segitseget



Igen, így van, köszi, Tőled is kaptam (igaz, nem ezen a néven  )
Az én esetem más, te is tudod... 
De én annyira de annyira szeretnék segíteni!  És pörgetném Nagy Tapsztaltként a topicot, de hát azt mégsem lehet mostanság mindenkinek a képébe mondani, hogy: ha komolyan godolod, azonnal vegyél repjegyet és kintről intézd, boldogulj!


----------



## *Rima (2018 Május 10)

pickwick írta:


> Igen, így van, köszi, Tőled is kaptam *(igaz, nem ezen a néven*  )
> Az én esetem más, te is tudod...
> De én annyira de annyira szeretnék segíteni!  És pörgetném Nagy Tapsztaltként a topicot, de hát azt mégsem lehet mostanság mindenkinek a képébe mondani, hogy: ha komolyan godolod, azonnal vegyél repjegyet és kintről intézd, boldogulj!


de azert mindig folismered az eredetit 
*nem mindenki alkalmas arra hogy segitsunk neki *
vannak kiemelkedoen arra erdemesek --- legnagyobb sikerem 10 honap alatt itt volt es egyenesbe allitva 
keves ilyen van sokan nagyokat almodnak maaa meee nee ?? -- no de ha a tehetseg meg hianyzik azzal nemdogozunk 
csak abba fektetunk energiat aki azt megerdemli es potencialisan hasznossa valik 
sajnos most elokerult egy uj magyar generacio a nagykepuseg pokhendiseg netovabbjai mindd


----------



## szocske42 (2018 Május 13)

Szia!

Eloszor is Dr Who fanatikuskent azonnal otthon fogod erezni magad itt, a lanyom dalek volt Halloweenkor 

A helyedben en megprobalnek ovatosan puhatolozni a Nokian belul, nem tudod-e atkerni magad a cegen belul mondjuk pont ide Kanataba. Allitolag jo hely, sok SDN meg optical network management, szoval szerintem van jovoje. Mellesleg ralatok az irodambol  Kanata/Ottawa nyugis hely, es megfizetheto is (ITs fizetesbol). Nem egy pezsgo metropolisz, az igaz, de gyerekekkel szerintem tokeletes. 
Ha mar itt vagy es dolgozol, minden konnyebb. Ha mar itt voltal es dolgoztal egy evet, akkor meg mar gyerekjatek (... volt par eve legalabbis, amikor mi inteztuk a Permanent Residentseget. Akkor Canadian Experience Class-nak hivtak az eljarast, de nem kovetem a valtozasokat azota.)

Ha cegen belul nem megy, akkor jelentkezz mindenhova mashova, szerintem kifejezetten szakman belul, valaki majdcsak intez neked work permit-et. Mi igy jottunk ki.

Szerintem azert jar kevesebb pont a szakmara/vegzettsegre, mert azzal amugyis szerzel munkat, ami rengeteg pont es egyeb elony, es talan ezt probaljak kicsit kiegyensulyozni, hogy ne csak szakbarbarok jojjenek. Es amugyis elegge bizalmatlanok a kulfoldi vegzettseggel/tapasztalattal szemben, messziroljott ember azt mond, amit akar.


----------



## sTERNKERN (2018 Május 14)

Sziasztok,
Valamiért már nem kaptam értesítést a topicban történtekről, azt hittem mélyre merült.. uhh, köszönöm a sok választ!
@rima : Köszi a tippet, de egyelőre nem szeretnék belerángatni senkit sem, ha nem muszáj. Tudom, hogy nem egyszerű, hosszadalmas és buktatókkal teli. Megteszem ami Tőlem telik, de másnak fölös gondot nem szeretnék.

@pickwick : "Atlantic Immigration Pilot 2017" Ehhez még nem volt szerencsém, de mindenképp átfutom, köszi! A cél, nagy vonalakban, hogy valamilyen telekommunikációs vonalon vagy esetleg egyéb, olyan IT területen, amiben tesztelés (network, system, integration, commissioning, stb.) szerepet kap. Helyileg azért Ottawa-t és környékét céloztam meg, mert 1) a Nokia ott is jelen van, 2) a verebek azt csiripelték, hogy Kanadán belül itt érdemes ilyen szakmai előélettel próbálkozni, 3) ismerős (szintén "ex-magyar", csak Ő már évtizedek óta) 4) felettébb megtetszett a vidék / város.. a google street view lassan számlázni fog érte 

@szocske42 : Daleeek? Hercegnő már nem divat? Jó nevelés akkor, gratula  Ami a puhatolózást illeti, kézen-közön van kapcsolatom arrafelé, de még nem mertem zsinórt rángatni, mert szerettem volna családdal egyszerre menni, ez lehet, hogy változni fog, ahogy a lehetőségeket nézem. A kanadai szakmai tapasztaltra, munkaidőre elég sok pontocskát adnak, azt látom. Pár évvel ezelőtt mentorált kollégám most megy ki fél évre Telus-hoz projektmunkára, azt mondta igyekszik jól körbenézni, tehát lehet lesz valami.. de persze semmi sem 100%. Épp ezért már beindítottam C tervet és befizettem intenzív francia kurzusra.. ha más nem, egy év alatt abból is felhozom magam olyan szintre, hogy épkézláb mennyiségű pontot kapok belőle. 

Köszi a hozzászólásokat / tanácsokat mindenkinek!


----------



## szocske42 (2018 Május 14)

Szia!

Ha a Nokia (vagy barmelyik masik ceg) intez neked work permit-et, ahhoz tipikusan a hazastars es gyerekek is kapnak "Visitor Record"-ot vagymit, es johetnek rogton: dolgozhatnak/iskolaba jarhatnak. Mi is csak azert jottunk ket hullamban, hogy legyen par hetem kiberelni valamit hosszabb tavra, es addig ne csaladostol kelljen koltozkodni egyik atmeneti megoldasbol a masikba. Gyerekek mekkorak amugy? Nalunk mind a ketto eleg idos volt mar, hogy az asszony egyedul elkormanyozza oket. Azota meg mar teljesen kinottunk a hercegnosegbol 

Francia meg hasznos lehet, ha a kozigazgatasban vagy Gatineau-ban talalsz munkat.

Streetview alapjan nekem ketlem, hogy tetszene Ottawa  Se a havat nem latni, se a bringautakat, se az embereket. A parlamentet hamar meg lehet unni, minden mas meg eleg leharcolt kulsoleg.
Ha teheted, gyere ki meg turistakent, szezonon kivul fele annyi a jegy, mint nyaron. Nalunk is elfersz, hacsak nem vagy kutya-allergias.


----------



## szocske42 (2018 Május 16)

Bocs, kifelejtettem a disclaimert, hogy 3 eve mar nem work permittel vagyunk itt hanem permanent residentkent, azota megvaltozhattak a szabalyok, vagy elfelejthettem/osszekeverhettem dolgokat: Barmit, amit mondok, ellenorizz le a canada.ca -n!

Ps: Regebben lehetett utolag szerkeszteni a hozzaszolasokat, nem?
EDIT: Ugy latszik egy ideig meg lehet, de a regebbieket mar nem.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 16)

24 ora ami mindig is volt es van jelenleg a torles a szerkesztesi lehetoseg.


----------



## sTERNKERN (2018 Május 17)

Szia,
Ennek a visitor record érdekes dolognak hangzik. Egyik kolléga most ment volna ki a Freedom-hoz fél évre, de a feleségének nem nagyon akartak intézni semmit ezért végül itthon is maradtak. Mindenképp utánajárok akkor.
Gyerkőcök 6,11 és 13 évesek és szeretném még azelőtt meglépni a váltást mielőtt a legidősebb összehabarodik valami lánnyal majd, aztán hallgathatom, hogy "nem akarok menni, itt maradok inkább XY-al, és utállak, hogy el akarsz innen vinni".  Jelenleg pozitívan állnak hozzá és érdeklődőek, szerencsére. Ehhez sokat tett hozzá, hogy innen úgy néz ki, hogy a kinti iskolák gyermekbarátabbak, házifeladat és kezdési időpont szempontjából.. ezzel rögtön meg lettek véve kilóra. A lényeg, hogy már elég nagyok, meg lehet beszélni velük mindent szépen.
A franciát leginkább a pontok miatt tanulom, nem hiszem, hogy szeretném hosszú távon aktívan használni, persze ez még változhat. Egyelőre szép, szép, de, ha sokáig hallgatom a fejem zsong tőle 
A felajánlást köszönöm (anti-kutya allergiám van amúgy, bírom őket  ), egyelőre még egészen biztosan nem megyek át oda, azt őszt/telet meg majd meglátjuk. 
Annyit kérdezhetek még, hogy milyen negatív oldalát láttad a kiköltözésnek? Van esetleg valami ami zavaró, rossz vagy esetleg érdemes rá odafigyelni? Köszi!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 17)

Az idojaras lehet nagyon szokatlan attol fugg melyik reszere keszulsz Canadanak.
Szerintem minden jobb es hamar hozza lehet szokni a johoz. Sok minden mas ,mas continens. Aki nyitott az hamar felveszi az itteni szokasokat. 
Jogsi az szinte nelkulozhetetlen. Szinte minden be van kamerazva ez mar otthon sok helyen van.
HAsonloan lattam en is ano a helyzetet, bar en kis gyerekekkel jottem de nem vittem haza oket latogatoba se meg itt gyokeret nem eresztettek. Rettegtem attol hogy kihozom oket vegig csinalom es ok meg haza mennek mert eppen szebben mondja egy fiu jobban szeretlek es igy a csalad szetszakad. 
Anyam is konyorgot jojjek haza a gyerekek mar felnottek ok elvannak mint a befott, de sajna nem ertette meg , hogy nem azert jottem ki , hogy hazamenjek es kezdjem elorol azt amit otthagytam, raadasul meg ha onnalloak a gyerekek akkor is csak reszese akarok lenni eletuknek valamennyire, legalabb is kozelukbe lenni, lassam hogy boldogulnak hogy elnek.


----------



## szocske42 (2018 Május 17)

Sziasztok!

Melitta koszi, most mar remlik, hogy regen is igy volt, csak reg jartam erre.

Gyorsan rakerestem, nehogy tul nagy hulyeseget mondjak, ugy tunik nekem megfelelo NOC besorolasu work permit-em kellett legyen, gondolom neked is az lesz:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/apply-who-permit-result.asp?q1_options=1i&q2_options=2d
Szoval a ceg aki neked work permit-et intez nem kozvetlenul intezi a felesegedet, de megagyaz neki azzal, hogy a tiedre megfelelo besorolast irja ra.
Open work permittel meg mar csak talal valami munkat, ha tud angolul.
Jonni tuti johetnek azonnal.

Iskolakezdes ket hullamban van, mert az iskolabuszok ketszer fordulnak. Mi eddig szerencsesek voltunk, ugy tunik a francia es vallasos iskolak kezdenek-vegeznek elobb, az angolok kesobb.
De valoban sokkal rugalmasabbak az iskolak. A tulokos gyerekem emelt szinten veheti fel a targyakat (lecsuszott a gifted programrol, mert angol szokincset is tesztelnek), a netuddmeg gyerekem meg az alternativ programba jar, ahol mindenfele nemkonvencionalis tanulasi modszerekkel kiserleteznek, es igy ra is ragad valami, pedig keptelen lenne megulni a padban. (negyesevel osszeforgatott asztaloknal dolgoznak csapatban, vagy babzsakokban-szonyegen fetrenghetnek a tabla elott) Ami ennek az arnyoldala, hogy ha magatol nem motivalt a gyerek a tanulasra, itt ugyan senki nem csapkod ostorral, hanem hat o ennyit tud, igy is szeretjuk, szepen lablogatva vegigcsurog az iskolan.
Magyarul irni-olvasni kinszenvedes megtanitani oket. Ha mar tud olvasni, es sikerul neha magyar konyvet adni a kezebe, akkor az mar megmarad, bar a helyesirasuk durvan leromlik.

Nekunk nagy gyerekmagnes volt a Halloween, es a ho. Szinte egesz telen megmarad a ho (Ottawaban legalabbis), a jatszoterekre koripalyakat locsolnak, mindenutt van egy-egy szankodomb, es persze egy kopesre vannak a sipalyak. (a nyar kb ugyanolyan, a tavasz meg az osz rovid.) Mondjuk a hosszu tel eleg nagy hatrany, ha valaki nem szereti a telet. Aztan mikor mar itt voltunk, a bringazasra kaptunk ra, kapcsold be google maps-en a bicikli-overlayt, es amulj 

Nekem is nagy szomorusagom, hogy kocsi kell mindenkeppen. Toronto, Montreal belvarosban talan nem, de Ottawa azert inkabb town mint city, Kanata meg egy golfpalya kore epult suburb.
En ugyan bringaval jarok dolgozni, de az asszonynak egy ora lenne az ut busszal az iskolajaba, bevasarlasrol, egyeb programokrol nem is beszelve.
Ehhez valamennyire kapcsolodik, hogy engem meglepett, mennyire amerikai minden. Az emberek erezhetoen europaibban gondolkodnak, de az ugyanolyan walmartban ugyanazt kapni, ugynazok a deszkabol eszkabalt egyenhazak mindenutt, elottuk ugynazok a puccos amerikai kocsik. Majdnem sirtam, mikor meglattam az ugyanolyan iskolabuszt.

Eleg draga minden, es informatikuskent itt nem keresel kiugroan sokat, mint Magyarorszagon. Hazautani egy vagyon, plane nyaron.

De osszessegeben jo itt. Nyugis. Az az alapertelmezett, hogy a dolgok mukodnek, es mindenki jot akar. Vannak kivetelek persze, de akkor is egesz mas idegallapot, mint Magyarorszagon.


----------

